
British Drone Deliveries - gorgoiler
https://www.aboutmiltonkeynes.co.uk/qa-on-mk-starship-delivery-robots/
======
gorgoiler
This is a very British (English?) way of presenting what feels like one of
those “the future is already here” moments.

I have to say I’m also a bit surprised that I’ve only ever thought of drone
deliveries as meaning airborne drones. It seems so obvious (now) that drone
deliveries will probably look more like mars robots than flying Magimixes!

